
A Wizard of Ultrasharp Imaging - rbanffy
http://news.mit.edu/2020/frances-ross-electron-microscope-0712
======
pontifier
I'd love to get my hands on an electron microscope. I recently purchased a
good microscope, and for the first time in my life I was able to see things
like blood cells, and microorganisms. It's amazing... life changing even. I
had used cheap microscopes before, but the difference is truly amazing. I
can't believe I went this long without access to a good one.

